

Help with Android app - Vejita00

Hi all,<p>Today I read that Ministry for Information Society and Telecommunications of my country (Montenegro) is holding a competition for best Android app.The main goal of this project is to promote our country via Android app (for tourists)<p>I want to take part in this project but i never been in 'developing Android apps' business.
Deadline is 10. june 2012.
I want to write simple android app, nothing complicated.It would have popular tourist locations of my country, some info and pictures of them, and maybe have the option for pointing those locations on google maps.<p>1.How do I start?
I googled a lot of tutorials, but I want to ask you if you can  recommend me some tutorial(video tutorial would be the best) which describes simple android app development from scratch.<p>2.What is the best IDE for beginners in Android apps business?I downloaded IntelliJ IDEA, is it ok?<p>3.I want to start learning today and I am willing to work on developing this app every day for about 2 hours.Will it be enough?<p>Thanks to anyone reading this and willing to help ;)
======
sqardius
Hi,

I'm not an expert in the field ( yet ), but from my own point of view and
experience,

1- To start developing in android, if you don't know Java, you should first
learn Java (it's not obligatory but highly recommended), if you are willing to
learn Java and if you can understand French, I recommend SiteDuZero.com, it's
really helpful as they start from scratch, and by the way there are lot of
courses about almost everything.

2- I've always used Eclipse, I don't know if it's the best, but I've never had
the need to look for something else.

3- No one can answer this question, it's up to you to know your strengths and
weaknesses, but I think that for example: 4 hours in a row is better than 2
hours in 2 days.

And good luck.

------
nixa
Check out Marakana Tech, they have quite a lot of lectures on developing
Android apps.

<http://marakana.com/>

I'm Android developer from Croatia, so feel free to contact me if you need
some pointers or help.

------
gspyrou
If you have experience with HTML/Javascript you could take a look at Phonegap
Build <https://build.phonegap.com/> .

